# Bentley Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I simply hope and pray that when I retire in a few years, I see this ad. As for now, I bless the qualified who do apply.*

*Dispatcher I (Multiple Openings)*
Institution:
*Bentley University*

Location:
Waltham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/13/2016

Type:
Full Time

*Department*
University Police

*Employment Type*
Staff

*Summary of the Position*
Operates the Bentley University Police Department's dispatch center, receiving emergency and non-emergency telephone calls, after-hours maintenance requests, monitoring computerized alarm and access control systems, providing police dispatch and radio communication management directing the response of officers on patrol to calls, providing a communications interface with other agencies, recording all incidents and responses, providing in-person customer service and providing necessary clerical support for the department. Some tasks may be life-safety related and thus place a critical emphasis on a successful outcome. May be required to work rotating shifts on nights, weekends, and holidays. May be required to report for duty at any time, including during states of emergency and University closings.

*Essential Functions*
Handle telephone calls and walk-in requests for service, including general and emergency calls for assistance. Contact other departments on campus to assist with maintenance service call, including after-hours maintenance calls. Dispatch police and security personnel to all calls for service; manage police radio communications and coordinate incident response. Coordinate radio calls and requests for assistance from outside law enforcement, fire and emergency medical agencies, when required. Make appropriate entries into the department's computer aided dispatch ( CAD ) system to track calls for service, incident reports and other department activities. Monitor computerized alarm systems and electronic access control system events and dispatch shift personnel to respond to all reported violations. Assist Parking and Access Coordinator by updating building access control data for members of the University community; produce building access journal reports, when necessary; assist with the dissemination of parking decals and University ID cards. Record-keeping tasks including filing police reports, logging lost/found property, posting public incident record logs, completing shift task logs and miscellaneous clerical tasks deemed necessary and appropriate by supervisory staff.

*Minimum Qualifications (Education and Experience Requirements)*
Minimum of a high school diploma or equivalent is required. Must possess strong customer-relations skills and have the ability to work under high stress situations. Must have ability to multi-task given the complexity of work responsibilities. Strong computer skills essential. Must have excellent verbal and writing skills. Possession and retention of a valid license to operate a motor vehicle.

*Physical Demands*
Physical demands include standing, walking, reaching, writing, listening, speaking and seeing. Mental demands include reading numerous reference manuals, interpreting alarm and other systems data. Must be willing to work under stressful conditions, adapt to irregular work schedules, including working evening, nights, holidays and weekends given the 24-hour nature of the job. Requires frequent contact with people, dealing with frequent interruptions, detailed work, periods of concentrated attention, handling multiple concurrent tasks, frequent deadlines, and the criticality of task success.

*Posting Number*
FY16140766

*Open Until Filled*
Yes
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Bentley University

Phone:
781-891-3427

Fax:
781-891-2494

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.bentley.edu/postings/1845


----------

